# Amazing Race 9 - 5/17/06 - FINALE - *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen...your winners...

BJ & Tyler, the Hippies!

Discuss.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

YAHOO!!! Take that, frat boys!

They had the best three teams in the finale. As Ellyn said, brains beats brawn!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

As an aside...

I had some localized TV Technical Difficulties which hit, you guessed it, right before the end.

Right when the the hippies and frat boys were frantically rearranging their flags. When it happened, BJ & Tyler were still off by some five flags, and actually had fewer correct than Eric & Jeremy.

I swept down to another TV just in time to see BJ & Tyler running onto the final mat. Woo hoo!


----------



## Savafan1 (Mar 21, 2003)

I thought the flag challenge was great. The frat boys just swapped too many flags. 

I figured this was the result when BJ and Tyler were on Opie and Anthony today. They were heading to their hotel when O&A were doing the walk from the Free FM studio to XM and talked to them briefly.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Savafan1 said:


> I figured this was the result when BJ and Tyler were on Opie and Anthony today. They were heading to their hotel when O&A were doing the walk from the Free FM studio to XM and talked to them briefly.


I'm sure Eric and Jeremy, and for that matter, Ray and Yolanda, were also holed up in New York City hotels today. 

Interesting, though, that they happened to run into the winners...


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

The frat boys kind of copped an attitude at the mat looking rather angry and p-oed that they were second. Though the frat boys were more tolerable this episode, I really wish Ray and Yolanda had beat them. The hippies approached the whole race in a positive way, were nice to their competitors and each other and deserved their win.

Edited to add: the flag challenge was one of the best of any season.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Whatever.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Inundated said:


> As an aside...
> 
> I had some localized TV Technical Difficulties which hit, you guessed it, right before the end.
> 
> ...


Although the hippies had many wrong, they were in the right order. They had skipped the second flag. They realized this, rippled them all down one, and put the right flag in the second place. Winners!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

TivoGeezer said:


> Although the hippies had many wrong, they were in the right order. They had skipped the second flag. They realized this, rippled them all down one, and put the right flag in the second place. Winners!


Yeah, I went back on my TiVo after the TV problem and saw it. When I saw them run down the way to the end, I figured they'd done that...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

etexlady said:


> The frat boys kind of copped an attitude at the mat looking rather angry and p-oed that they were second.


I'd have been a little p-o'ed myself. They almost had it but one or two too many swaps...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Not only did they have too many swaps, he actually returned one of the correct flags (the one for Oman that was simply in the wrong spot) in order to replace it with a completely incorrect flag.

My son and I were thrilled to see BJ and Tyler win!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Woohoo! I really wanted BJ & Tyler to win! The nice guys really do win this game more than any other reality show.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

As soon as I saw the flag order was correct, it was obvious that all they needed to do was realize they needed to insert the right one in the second spot and shift 2-7 to the 3-8 spots. The first and last were correct from the beginning. There were a lot of incorrect flags but there was only one real mistake. 

Is it just me or were Ray and Yolanda rather lackadaisical about these last two legs? They usually walked casually when they could have run, or at least walked quickly. And they didn't seem panicked or hurried when they were looking for the ticket in their car. And then once they found it and got directions, Ray seemed to be in no rush to get back in the car, even though they had obviously lost a lot of time at that point. 

When they'd get an airport equalizer, they'd immediately find themselves in a distant third place again, and they didn't seem to care. I don't get it. I rarely saw any real sense of urgency. That was disappointing.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Great final leg for the Hippies, especially their run through Japan. They made up some time with the messenger task, with Tyler navigating well. They had some trouble realizing that the snow shoes in front of the chalet where the ones they were looking for, but the great equalizer of the airport made sure that everyone was together heading for Denver. Looks like they're going to make a final task right before the run to the finish a standard, since they had something similar with the Family Edition, but I don't remember this sort of thing in seasons before that.

Good season overall. I do think the best 3 teams were in the final. It would be nice if they went back to some of the rules from Seasons 1 thru 3, which I think were the hey day of TAR, but this was a good comeback from the Family Edition.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I love it when a team I have been rooting for since the 1st episode wins. Attitude seems to be everything in this game.
Next TAR I want to see is a TAR all-stars
feature the past 9 winners (pick two members of the winning family edition) That's 9 teams. Fill the other two spots with fan favorites. make the prize 5 million bucks.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great finish to a great race! I'm glad for BJ & Tyler

I loved the last task and it serves as a reminder to future TAR teams: Always remember the countries and order along your way! Unless they switch up the end task


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Hippies win! Hippies win!

TTOW!!!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

After being let down by the winner of Survivor, I was glad to see the Hippies win. Their attitude was great and they made for good TV.

tk


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Arranging the flags was a great challenge. Airports were the equalizer, but, I'm happy with the win for the hippies.

I thought the frats were a whining from the start.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Both teams where probably looking for the old red flag with the hammer and sickle from the USSR.

But as has been said before most of their other flags were in the right order the Russian flag was the kicker.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I was hoping we'd finally learn what TTOW stands for...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> I was hoping we'd finally learn what TTOW stands for...


I think it stands for "We're Millionaires, Eat It, Frat Boys".

Not sure how that works out to "TTOW", though.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> Arranging the flags was a great challenge. Airports were the equalizer, but, I'm happy with the win for the hippies.
> 
> I thought the frats were a whining from the start.


The Frats had the same problem MoJo did with the Hippies - a lack of sense of humor. E&J really blew that whole bit about the sign on the roller coaster out of shape. "They LIED to us! We can play that kind of game!" Hah!

Gawd bless it, BJ and/or Tyler was darn near chuckling when he gave Eric and/or Jeremy the impression that he'd already seen the sign. (Sorry, I can't remember which one was which on the roadblock for either team.) Heck, he could barely keep a straight face!

And like MoJo before them, Eric & Jeremy used the occasion to ramp up a joke into full scale TAR warfare. Hey, whatever works for them, I guess, but it didn't.

Airports are always an equalizer, really. I was disappointed that there was only one flight out of Anchorage (11:10 PM). I don't know what time it was when they got to the airport there, but it seemed to be early enough that there should have been some flights. And at that time of year, doesn't it get dark real early in Alaska?

But...it is what it is. It got all three teams in Denver at the same time, though I'm surprised Ray and Yolanda even made that flight. I haven't seen a worse 3rd place team performance since Ron and Kelly missed the road to the San Juan airport...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Very happy for BJ and Tyler. I only found them annoying at the beginning, but really grew to like them.

They sure seem to have bad airport Karma though. A couple close calls just in this episode.

I'm surprised we didn't see anyone refer to their passports for help with the flags. They might have a least got the order right.

The Frat Boys really got hosed at Anchorage airport. A quick peek at schedules shows two afternoon flights from ANC to DEN that arrive earlier than the 06:20 arrival they got. A 13:30 (via Seattle) or 16:30 (via Las Vegas) would have given them a 4-6 hour lead. I couldnt see a clock in the airport, but on 02 Dec 05 the sunset at ANC is before 4PM and they were there well before sunset. 

Unless there was an hours of operation delay at the CCHP the earlier flight would have really helped them ( unless the Hippies got on it as well ) In the winter it's only open by appointment, so no telling.

I was surprised we didn't see Ray and Yolanda bothered by lack of money. Maybe the parkas everyone got had $$ in the pockets? The taxi from DEN to Golden would have run them $75 at least, not counting the trip from the museum to Red Rocks.

All in all I was very happy with this season. They redeemed themselves after the National Lampoon Family Vacation version quite well.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Inundated said:


> I haven't seen a worse 3rd place team performance since Ron and Kelly missed the road to the San Juan airport...


What about the Guidos? Stuck in the snow in Alaska while the winner crossed the line in NYC? At least Ray and Yolanda were in the same state. I loved watching the Guidos read the news in a note where they'd expected a clue.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

great finale...


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Idearat said:


> What about the Guidos? Stuck in the snow in Alaska while the winner crossed the line in NYC? At least Ray and Yolanda were in the same state. I loved watching the Guidos read the news in a note where they'd expected a clue.


And didn't the producers say they wouldn't let that happen again?

TTOW! I'm glad the hippies won.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Inundated said:


> ....... I'm surprised Ray and Yolanda even made that flight. I haven't seen a worse 3rd place team performance since Ron and Kelly missed the road to the San Juan airport...


Yeah, despite R&Y's confident talk, their actions conveyed a pessimistic, we're-going-to-lose attitude. If they had won, what a bad fluke that would have been.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This may have been the 2nd best season (after the 1st one). For once there were three teams I didn't mind winning. I loved the final challange, and how they showed the little graphic on the screen with the orders of the flags, made it very easy to follow. The only thing I didn't like was the roller coaster challenge. I love the challenges that have something to do with the culture of the place they go to. A challenge like that could have been done in any major amusement park in the USA. I did LOVE the geisha/bike challenges. Anyone else pause before the frat boys got there and bet which one they would do? I just KNEW they would do the one with the girl.

Yolanda to the Geisha...."You're Cute!" Cracked me up.

Other thing I noticed this season is just a little more advertising creeping into the show. Last night it was T-Mobile... But it's still not as overt as The Apprentice is, which became one hour long ad for one sponsor or another, which is one of the major reasons I STOPPED watching.

Really looking forward to the fall now. This is really the only reality show I STILL look forward to each season. I've begun to weed out some that I've watched in the past (The Apprentice, maybe Big Bro), and my other favorite Survivor is becoming the same old same old, but I still watch. TAR really never seems to disappoint, even the much maligned Family season, I enjoyed.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

At least there were 2 teams competing to win last night. I wonder ir Ray and Yolanda just figured there was no way they could win so they did nto try? Plus, they are the worst navigators to get this far in the race that I can remember.

As far as going to that park and touching on the advertising thing, I would guess that the park paid them to come there.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I think everybody confused the Japanese clue guy for Haching the dog.  They seemed to blow right past the dog.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Had to love them playing the music to "Turning Japanese" during the Japan challenges, especially the roller coasters


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Lee L said:


> At least there were 2 teams competing to win last night. I wonder ir Ray and Yolanda just figured there was no way they could win so they did nto try? Plus, they are the worst navigators to get this far in the race that I can remember.


Every time they caught up with the pack they seemed happy... like they were still trying to win ("bet on black"). But _every time_ they quickly fell into third. They just did not have the skills to win. Somehow navigation was just too much for them. 

Yeah hippies. :up:


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Hip-hip-HOORAY!! To echo another post, after a disappointing Survivor finale, this was quite refreshing. A good comeback from the horrendous family edition. Now if they can just find a stable timeslot.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

omnibus said:


> Both teams where probably looking for the old red flag with the hammer and sickle from the USSR.
> 
> But as has been said before most of their other flags were in the right order the Russian flag was the kicker.


They knew they were missing the Russian flag. They said that it wasn't there and skipped it. When they got to the end, they knew they were missing a flag and which one it must be so they just had to figure out which one was the correct one. Then they were golden! TTOW!!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't watched this yet, but I HAD to know who won... GO HIPPIES! I am so thrilled!!!


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

Very glad BJ & Tyler won. As someone else said, this show is always the one you can count on where the nice guys have a chance! It's also the only one where the team you're rooting for actually wins sometimes.

But I must say, I would have been ok with any of the three winning. I think people misunderstand the Frat Boys. I think they've just got a dry/sacrastic wit. I actually think it was pretty obvious that they liked the Hippies. And vice versa. And I thought they ran an excellent race. The taxi thing... I think it was lousy to do, but I think they did it more to be troublemakers than anything else. And they immediately noticed Karma biting them in the butt afterwards. 

As for Ray & Yolanda... they seemed like good people. And she was tough.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I don't know why, but I don't like the Hippies. I started out liking them, but I grew to dislike them. I don't think they're really hippies so much as they act like hippies to get attention. Maybe it's that I read all the recaps at TWOP, and Miss Ali really doesn't like them. That probably influenced me. Out of the 3 remaining teams, I liked them the least. On the other hand, they definitely did deserve to beat Ray and Yolanda. Equalizer after Equalizer, they immediately fell into last place. I don't get it. 

I thought the frats deserved to win because they dominated the race. The hippies were good early on, but they came in last TWICE during the race, luckily for them it was always at a non-elimination point. Eric and Jeremy were consistently at the top, and dominated like few teams have. There were just too many equalizers for them to overcome.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like the Hippies. I started out liking them, but I grew to dislike them. I don't think they're really hippies so much as they act like hippies to get attention. Maybe it's that I read all the recaps at TWOP, and Miss Ali really doesn't like them. That probably influenced me. Out of the 3 remaining teams, I liked them the least. On the other hand, they definitely did deserve to beat Ray and Yolanda. Equalizer after Equalizer, they immediately fell into last place. I don't get it.
> 
> I thought the frats deserved to win because they dominated the race. The hippies were good early on, but they came in last TWICE during the race, luckily for them it was always at a non-elimination point. Eric and Jeremy were consistently at the top, and dominated like few teams have. There were just too many equalizers for them to overcome.


If anyone deserved to win on the basis of how well they ran the race, it was the Frat Boys. Even so, they didn't make out too bad. They'll be traveling free and spending prize money for quite a while.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like the Hippies. I started out liking them, but I grew to dislike them. I don't think they're really hippies so much as they act like hippies to get attention. Maybe it's that I read all the recaps at TWOP, and Miss Ali really doesn't like them. That probably influenced me.
> 
> .


My wife feels the same way about the Hippies. She liked them at first but can't stand them now.

I also think teh Frat Boys are just sarcastic. They made comments at the first pit stop last night that if misinterpreted might seem mean, but they were totalyl joking I think.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I hated the Hippies in the beginning but their nice additudes won me over. I'm glad they beat the frat boys. The flag thing was great at the end.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> I love it when a team I have been rooting for since the 1st episode wins. Attitude seems to be everything in this game.
> Next TAR I want to see is a TAR all-stars
> feature the past 9 winners (pick two members of the winning family edition) That's 9 teams. Fill the other two spots with fan favorites. make the prize 5 million bucks.


Bruckheimer has said more than once he will never do an all-star season. But with ratings down and a shift to Sundays who knows, maybe he'll do it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I was surprised we didn't see Ray and Yolanda bothered by lack of money. Maybe the parkas everyone got had $$ in the pockets? The taxi from DEN to Golden would have run them $75 at least, not counting the trip from the museum to Red Rocks.


In one of their taxis (not the one from Denver to Golden) they showed a closeup of the meter (it was $34.00). I figured when they showed the meter it meant they wouldn't have enough money. But it never factored in.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I liked the Hippies best but I would not have been horribly upset had the Frat Boys won. They ran a really good race. The reason I like the hippies more is just their enjoyment of the entire thing. It was fabulous fun to watch them in Japan. And the way the locals responded to them because they had some Japanese phrases. And the way they always learned a few words in the native language wherever they were. They played the game the way it was meant to be played. 

I couldn't tell you anything the Frats did other than cancel the taxis. They were just non-entities. Watching them is like watching Survivor and they get down to about 7-8 people and you look at someone and say "who the hell is that?" because they are so much like wallpaper you have never noticed them before. At least the hippies stood out.

And I liked Yolanda and Ray but they did not deserve to win so I am glad they didn't. They were horrid at navigating. You would hate to see a couple like that win a race around the world.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

TeeSee said:


> When they'd get an airport equalizer, they'd immediately find themselves in a distant third place again, and they didn't seem to care. I don't get it. I rarely saw any real sense of urgency. That was disappointing.


This is why I was disappointed that R & Y were in the final 3, and not MoJo. I disliked MoJo a lot particularly Mo, but they were much better racers than R & Y.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

You know, I'm still not sure I could tell you which one was Eric and which one was Jeremy. It took me a long time to distinguish BJ from Tyler also.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I too wish I knew what the he** TTOW really meant. Trying to get the answer from the Horse's mouth, I sent e-mali to Tyler using the address he has on his web-site:

[email protected]

We'll see if he has time to respond........


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Remember the lesson learned from the 1st Big Brother season -- EDITING is everything in reality TV. When most everything was live for Big Bro, it was uneventful and unpredictable. It's still the least edited because it occurs in real time.

Allow for the possibility/probability that the reason we tend to "like" the TAR winners may be because it is edited in such a manner (by people who know the order of finish) to make us "like" them.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Hippies!! Excellent finale (accept for Ray and Yolanda giving up) and final challenge.

TTOW = "To the Top Of the World"

I think I read this somewhere on the internets.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I did LOVE the geisha/bike challenges...Yolanda to the Geisha...."You're Cute!"


The women were not geisha; they were royalty, as Phil said. Geisha don't get carried around by servants; royalty do.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

HHHHHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAHHHAAAAAHHHHAAA HHAA HAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HHHHAAA HA AHA HA H

Sorry LOL


----------



## Tanya (Apr 23, 2003)

I was glad the race ended with a mental/physical challenge and sprint and not a who can drive fastest/talk their cab driver into driving fastest ending. I was dreading seeing aggressive driving at the end of the race like in some prior seasons.

Why did the frat boys keep their backpacks - I'd have tossed them much earlier.

I wouldn't have minded any of the three teams winning, but I am happy the hippies won. TTOW!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

E&J: Hmmmm, can anyone guess why they picked "The Pink Dragon" (the pink car) in Tokyo????
At the first Pit Stop: BOOOHOOOOO!! The Hippies are mean. We don't like them anymore!

Ray & Yolanda: Too bad that they kept getting lost. And I'm pretty sure that they did not find their highway toll ticket, they had to pay a higher price because they lost it. Haven't they ever driven on the turnpike? You always put it in your sunvisor.


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

> I'm sure Eric and Jeremy, and for that matter, Ray and Yolanda, were also holed up in New York City hotels today.


Yes - my wife said Ray hasn't been in work for a couple of days as he was flown to NYC.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Inundated said:


> The Frats had the same problem MoJo did with the Hippies - a lack of sense of humor. E&J really blew that whole bit about the sign on the roller coaster out of shape. "They LIED to us! We can play that kind of game!" Hah!
> 
> And like MoJo before them, Eric & Jeremy used the occasion to ramp up a joke into full scale TAR warfare. Hey, whatever works for them, I guess, but it didn't.


I might be wrong, but I didn't take E&J's comments at the mat (about the sign) as sour grapes. I thought they were being sarcastic about it all. My observations were of E&J joking and having fun throughout the whole race maybe as much as the Hippies, they were just a little more cocky most of the time.

I thought E&J and the Hippies had a healthy competition going throughout the race with really no ill will towards each other. All the comments they made towards each other and about each other were just normal schoolyard trash talk in my opinion.

I'm glad the Hippies won but I would have been just as happy to see E&J win... and same for Ray and Yolanda for that matter.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> And didn't the producers say they wouldn't let that happen again?


It did happen again. TAR 4, David & Jeff were still stuck in Hawaii when the race ended.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought it was a great finale. Ray & YO were pathetic though. The amusement park rides looked like sooo much fun.

The frat girls ran a good race, but I'm glad the hippies won.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Very happy for BJ and Tyler. I only found them annoying at the beginning, but really grew to like them.
> 
> They sure seem to have bad airport Karma though. A couple close calls just in this episode.
> 
> ...


Except that you're looking at summer schedules, not winter schedules. There are far fewer flights to and from Anchorage in the winter, for obvious reasons.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Did anyone else notice the elevator button in that hotel in Japan? The button said "rockers". Please tell me that isn't supposed to be "lockers".

lol

Ray and Yolanda couldn't navigate their way out of a parking lot. I have no idea how they got to the top three.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

phodg said:


> Yes - my wife said Ray hasn't been in work for a couple of days as he was flown to NYC.


Your wife works with Ray?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

For those of you wondering why R&Y were so lethargic on this leg, don't forget that we hardly saw them at all because they were always in last place and a non-factor. We barely saw any of their ice-drilling challenge, and I don't remember seeing them doing the snowshoeing or the flag challenge at all. We don't know that they weren't hurrying, but just that their navigational skills always put them in last place and therefore their challenge performance was irrelevant. I think this was also why we weren't really shown any of their money issues on the final leg because they really didn't factor into the outcome.

I was glad to see the Hippies win, although I would have been OK with the Frat Girls too. Both teams were great racers and did a good job overall, although I did like that the Hippies were more respectful of other cultures and took the time to learn some phrases in each language, etc.

Is that the first time that a winner has been a "non-Philiminee," let alone a two-timer?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> For those of you wondering why R&Y were so lethargic on this leg, don't forget that we hardly saw them at all because they were always in last place and a non-factor. We barely saw any of their ice-drilling challenge, and I don't remember seeing them doing the snowshoeing or the flag challenge at all. We don't know that they weren't hurrying, but just that their navigational skills always put them in last place and therefore their challenge performance was irrelevant. I think this was also why we weren't really shown any of their money issues on the final leg because they really didn't factor into the outcome.
> 
> I was glad to see the Hippies win, although I would have been OK with the Frat Girls too. Both teams were great racers and did a good job overall, although I did like that the Hippies were more respectful of other cultures and took the time to learn some phrases in each language, etc.
> 
> Is that the first time that a winner has been a "non-Philiminee," let alone a two-timer?


Flo and Zach were non-Philimed at one point...can't remember others offhand.

Edit:Looking it up, Chris & Alex were saved twice, Flo & Zach twice, Uchenna & Joyce once, and now the hippies twice.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I just heard that Ray proposed to Yolanda on The Early Show. Good for them.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

I hate when the morning shows spoil the ending. The TV was on this morning and I couldn't avoid hearing who won. I was not in front of the TV, but I was within earshot. The announcer just blurted out "BJ and Tyler, winners of the Amazing Race are ..." . They could have at least prefaced the comment so I could cover my ears or something. I guess I will still watch it, but it won't be nearly as fun.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> The women were not geisha; they were royalty, as Phil said. Geisha don't get carried around by servants; royalty do.


You're right. I just coultn't remember what Phil said. Either way, it was funny!!


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

mgar said:


> I hate when the morning shows spoil the ending. The TV was on this morning and I couldn't avoid hearing who won. I was not in front of the TV, but I was within earshot. The announcer just blurted out "BJ and Tyler, winners of the Amazing Race are ..." . They could have at least prefaced the comment so I could cover my ears or something. I guess I will still watch it, but it won't be nearly as fun.


Oh great, here we go again. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298386


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

GerryGag said:


> Oh great, here we go again.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298386


 :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Except that you're looking at summer schedules, not winter schedules. There are far fewer flights to and from Anchorage in the winter, for obvious reasons.


Speaking of which....I loved that they went to Alaska during the winter (or maybe it was late fall). Survivor, are you watching? Compelling Reality TV in a cold weather location!!

Interesting they were all given parkas. I guess R&Y didn't have to spring for one. And...surprised nobody mentioned Yolanda pretending to be Janet Jackson when they were begging for money 

Classic


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

GerryGag said:


> Oh great, here we go again.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298386


Nice thread. Not sure how I missed that one. By the way, I didn't turn the TV on, it was already on in the living room. I just happened to be passing through on my way out the door this morning a caught the spoiler. Carry on ... I'll go post in the other thread now.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> And...surprised nobody mentioned Yolanda pretending to be Janet Jackson when they were begging for money.


And what about her exit line in that scene. "I'll say HI to Michael for you!!"


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

mgar said:


> Nice thread. Not sure how I missed that one.


  No biggie. That thread hasn't been posted to in a while, plus it's OP is directing it towards ABC so you may not have realized what it was unless you knew about it. But the gist is the same as your complaint, so I figured I'd direct you there. To read the debates on the subject. Happy reading!


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

jking said:


> I might be wrong, but I didn't take E&J's comments at the mat (about the sign) as sour grapes. I thought they were being sarcastic about it all. My observations were of E&J joking and having fun throughout the whole race maybe as much as the Hippies, they were just a little more cocky most of the time.
> 
> I thought E&J and the Hippies had a healthy competition going throughout the race with really no ill will towards each other. All the comments they made towards each other and about each other were just normal schoolyard trash talk in my opinion.
> 
> I'm glad the Hippies won but I would have been just as happy to see E&J win... and same for Ray and Yolanda for that matter.


My thoughts exactly. I also enjoyed when the Hippies said "Those Frat Boys" or the Frat Bois saying "I hate those Hippies" in a very Jerry Seinfeldesque way. I enjoyed watching their rivalry unfold and was glad that they were the last two fighting it out at the end.

R&Y where just very pathetic with their navigational abilities. Every time they stopped to ask for directions, they lost valuable time.

TTOW!!!!! :up: :up:


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Did that guy actually pat Ray's behind? Or was I seeing things?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Except that you're looking at summer schedules, not winter schedules. There are far fewer flights to and from Anchorage in the winter, for obvious reasons.


I can't see the 2005 schedule, but for 02 Dec 06 the earlier flights are at 12:45 and 16:10. The latter of those two flights still would have arrived 4 hours ahead of the Frontier Airlines flight they took.

It's always possible that the earlier flight(s) were all booked up, but that's not how it was presented.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Did that guy actually pat Ray's behind? Or was I seeing things?


He did. Ray was talking about it right after it happened.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I loved it when BJ & Tyler told the hotel guy to act like he didn't understand about the internet access. First he says yes to their question, and then says no and the Frat's are like "which is it". It was priceless when Eric and Jeremy thought they were there way before BJ & Tyler, while BJ & Tyler are upstairs making their plans and come down to spy on them. They totally had their poker faces on - I wasn't sure if they could last without telling them. In the end, it didn't matter. Honestly, I think sometimes it is easier to use the phone and talk to a person who is trained in finding the earliest flight instead of lucking it out by going to a web site.

Bryan


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And...surprised nobody mentioned Yolanda pretending to be Janet Jackson when they were begging for money
> 
> Classic


To be fair, she wasn't pretending to be Janet, one of the Japanese people said she looked like Janet Jackson. Yolanda was just going with it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> To be fair, she wasn't pretending to be Janet, one of the Japanese people said she looked like Janet Jackson. Yolanda was just going with it.


And actually, I got the vibe that she was offended by it, but couldn't really say anything since they were begging for money.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

yea hippies,

too bad noone got to try the airplane ride. 150 mile round trip would have taken a while with landing and all.

I wish they would show a clock when a team starts a task like the ice drilling, or the flag challenge.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bacevedo said:


> I loved it when BJ & Tyler told the hotel guy to act like he didn't understand about the internet access. First he says yes to their question, and then says no and the Frat's are like "which is it". It was priceless when Eric and Jeremy thought they were there way before BJ & Tyler, while BJ & Tyler are upstairs making their plans and come down to spy on them. They totally had their poker faces on - I wasn't sure if they could last without telling them. In the end, it didn't matter. Honestly, I think sometimes it is easier to use the phone and talk to a person who is trained in finding the earliest flight instead of lucking it out by going to a web site.
> 
> Bryan


I loved the look on the hippies face when the frat boys said I can't believe there is no internet access at this hotel. It was a mixture of stunned that the desk clerk would do that and guilt at the same time. Of course the frat boys found the better flight over the phone anyway so it really didn't matter.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Top three teams on "The Early Show" today:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/05/18/earlyshow/series/amazingrace/main1628216.shtml

And here's BJ and Tyler getting their checks from Phil:


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Hip Hip Hippie Hurray!

Okay, I was hoping Eric/Jeremy would take it since I warmed up to them more than the Hipsters, but of course I still like the Hipsters. They've been my top 2 favorite teams from the beginning. I was hoping E/J would break the curse.

The best part of course was Japan. Glad they filmed it at night where it was all busy and crowded, and it really shined through on screen. It was awesome seeing Tyler using his Japanese to rock that bicycle detour. It was funny that they all thought that guy instead of the dog was Hikado. Haha. Those sleeping capsules look pretty interesting. I'd like to try one of those out.

It seemed the spotting of the clue in the rides was a bit too easy, but I guess it was something thrilling and different.


That last challenge, Eric and Jeremy were so close to winning. There was too many equalization points in this leg I thought, but great ending nonetheless. Where was RaYo this whole episode?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> I too wish I knew what the he** TTOW really meant. Trying to get the answer from the Horse's mouth, I sent e-mali to Tyler using the address he has on his web-site:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> We'll see if he has time to respond........


I watched an interview show (Finish Line?) streaming on CBS and they asked BJ and Tyler what TTOW meant and they basically said it meant whatever you wanted--one said he liked to think it was "good times" in Chinese and the other said "good times" in Japanese.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Did that guy actually pat Ray's behind? Or was I seeing things?


I think Ray commented on it. Remember, folks, when you're on a turnpike, remember where in the car you put your ticket.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

HIP HIP HIP HOORAY HIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!


They are officially my all-time-favorite reality show contestants. Ever.  

I liked the frat boys too. I laughed out loud for the entire first hour, it seemed like! How funny were the frats when they were doing their kung-fu dubbed-into-English impersonation?? And when they discovered that speaking the location faster helped the Japanese understand what they were saying? Hahahahaha! Or, after the frats saying they paddled that boat as fast as it could go, the hippies saying ... not really because we beat you! hahahahahahahaha.

The flag challenge was fantastic. It DID have some physical elements to it as well as mental and really tied into the global travel of it all. Thanks Amazing Race, it's been a terrific season!


----------



## ramonv (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen Tyler's video in Japan? This video was made before The Amazing Race.

It's on google video, search for Kintaro.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

T-tow!

Best season ever-easily.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> I couldn't tell you anything the Frats did other than cancel the taxis. They were just non-entities. Watching them is like watching Survivor and they get down to about 7-8 people and you look at someone and say "who the hell is that?" because they are so much like wallpaper you have never noticed them before. At least the hippies stood out.


Their smarmy comments about women and getting into women's pants, which they repeated at least twice, and their constant remarks about what great horndogs they were is why the frats were not non-entities this season. I didn't like their attitude. They're getting kind of old to still be acting like this toward women as if they were barely out of their teens. I would like to have seen them in India, to have to deal with a real third-world challenge.

In the flag challenge, I thought BJ was just getting all the flags they needed first and not bothering to put them in order because then the frats could have just copied them, since the frats were ahead in flag count. I didn't see that the hippies were missing one and that that's why the order was wrong.

Do they always end where they started in TAR? I remember the season where they started and ended in Chicago, but I can't remember the others.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm glad the hips won. The frat boys were fine too. The both teams got almost all the first place prizes.

I loved the last challenge for a few reasons. First no relying on any mode of transportation to decide a winner. Plus I liked that although one guy was changing the flags, his partner could help verbally. Nobody wants to go through life thinking that his dumb partner cost him 1/2 a mil.

I was thinking when I saw the photo of BJ & Tyler picking up their check that they had to wait 4-5 months to get their money, and probably couldn't tell anybody that they won.

Imagine having 1/2 million coming your way, but you can't get it for 5 months. That's agony.

-smak-


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

ccouger said:


> .........Do they always end where they started in TAR? I remember the season where they started and ended in Chicago, but I can't remember the others.


This is the first time they've ever ended exactly where they started.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

ramonv said:


> Has anyone seen Tyler's video in Japan? This video was made before The Amazing Race.
> 
> It's on google video, search for Kintaro.


Good stuff :up:


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

ccouger said:


> In the flag challenge, I thought BJ was just getting all the flags they needed first and not bothering to put them in order because then the frats could have just copied them, since the frats were ahead in flag count. I didn't see that the hippies were missing one and that that's why the order was wrong.


It wasn't stated explicitly, but it was pretty clear that the teams could not see each other's flags. There was a fence made of burlap in the background; presumably there were more fences that we didn't see to block the view. And in the previous season's map-of-North-America challenge, it was obvious that each team could only see its own map.

I also like that it wasn't solely a put-the-flags-in-order challenge. There was also a physical element (running into the field and carrying the flags back).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ramonv said:


> Has anyone seen Tyler's video in Japan? This video was made before The Amazing Race.
> 
> It's on google video, search for Kintaro.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ccouger said:


> Do they always end where they started in TAR? I remember the season where they started and ended in Chicago, but I can't remember the others.


Season 1 started in Central Park in NYC, and ended in Flushing Meadows Park in Queens.

Season 6 started at Buckingham Fountain in Chicago, and ended at Ping Tom Memorial Park in Chicago.

Season 9 started and ended at Red Rocks in Colorado.

No other race started and ended in the same city, and of the others, only the Family Edition started and ended in the same state.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Nice guys finish first! I was both surprised and impressed that BJ & Tyler left money for Ray & Yolanda before the final leg. Of course they probably knew that those two couldn't find their way if they had a guide, so it was free karma.

I agree that the frats were just acting mad for the cameras. I know I found it entertaining.

Another thumbs up for the final challenge. The map challenge last season was the only thing I liked about that family edition. I was glad to see them do something like that so it wasn't just dumb luck that gets you to the finish line (Flo).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

etexlady said:


> The frat boys kind of copped an attitude at the mat looking rather angry and p-oed that they were second. Though the frat boys were more tolerable this episode, I really wish Ray and Yolanda had beat them. The hippies approached the whole race in a positive way, were nice to their competitors and each other and deserved their win.
> 
> Edited to add: the flag challenge was one of the best of any season.


I didn't get that at all. They were disappointed because they did not win... They were competitive, and they lost, and so they were upset about it. Can't really see anything wrong with that.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

ramonv said:


> Has anyone seen Tyler's video in Japan? This video was made before The Amazing Race.
> 
> It's on google video, search for Kintaro.


That was incredible! I just watched it on Google Video. Ayumi is a cutie!


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

etexlady said:


> The frat boys kind of copped an attitude at the mat looking rather angry and p-oed that they were second. Though the frat boys were more tolerable this episode, I really wish Ray and Yolanda had beat them. The hippies approached the whole race in a positive way, were nice to their competitors and each other and deserved their win.
> 
> Edited to add: the flag challenge was one of the best of any season.


Maybe it was the fact that they had just lost *$975,000!* Second place is a rather paltry $25,000, not quite as generous as the $100,000 on Survivor.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

WinBear said:


> That was incredible! I just watched it on Google Video. Ayumi is a cutie!


Great movie. Amazing how much younger he looked.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Tyler is a ham in the video as well. 
Ayumi is cute.
Tyler stayed in a capsule hotel in Tokyo.
And he ate a gross food, beef heart, like on TAR.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Nice guys finish first! I was both surprised and impressed that BJ & Tyler left money for Ray & Yolanda before the final leg. Of course they probably knew that those two couldn't find their way if they had a guide, so it was free karma.


I wasn't surprise at all, Ray and Yolanda had left them flipflops and pants when they'd come in last before. It's part of the reason I think giving a little something to the other teams isn't horrible strategy. It allows you to "bank" a little cash or something with that team on the off chance you'll need it later. There's no guarantee you'll get something back, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

WinBear said:


> That was incredible! I just watched it on Google Video. Ayumi is a cutie!


I went ahead and bought the DVD from Tyler a couple weeks ago. Showed up with a signed card like he handed out on his trip.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

I missed this week's finale as I was moving and the soonest available cable set up was yesterday. Anyone willing to burn me a copy? Thanks.


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Nice guys finish first! I was both surprised and impressed that BJ & Tyler left money for Ray & Yolanda before the final leg. Of course they probably knew that those two couldn't find their way if they had a guide, so it was free karma.


Didn't Ray and Yolanda also give BJ and Tyler some cash the first time they finished last in the previous non-elim? Or maybe I'm thinking of Fran and Berry. Might have been both teams, now that I think about it. The Frats gave them an IOU in that round, and MoJo gave them nothing, which set up the future yielding issue.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

SDTivoJoe said:


> I missed this week's finale as I was moving and the soonest available cable set up was yesterday. Anyone willing to burn me a copy? Thanks.


PM DavidPlatt. He rox!


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

SDTivoJoe said:


> cable set up was yesterday.


Comcast by chance? They have it for 99 cents On Demand

Great job Hippies, I thought they were a bit over the top when we first saw them this season, but their adventurous spirit won me over pretty quickly.

Although BJ's outfit on yesterday's GMA was definitely over the top


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Unfortunately TWC is the provider in the area.


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Speaking of which....I loved that they went to Alaska during the winter (or maybe it was late fall). Survivor, are you watching? Compelling Reality TV in a cold weather location!!


Getting OT, but oh well. Probst has said there won't be a cold Survivor, because a large part of survivor involves half-naked women lounging around camp.

-ted


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

tedder said:


> Getting OT, but oh well. Probst has said there won't be a cold Survivor, because a large part of survivor involves half-naked women lounging around camp.
> 
> -ted


And beyond that, just having everyone doing nothing but huddling up all day to keep warm would be boring. No...cold weather Survivor would not be a good idea.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

etexlady said:


> The frat boys kind of copped an attitude at the mat looking rather angry and p-oed that they were second.


I don't know about "copped an attitude". They looked very disappointed to me, and who wouldn't be?


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

hefe said:


> I was hoping we'd finally learn what TTOW stands for...


I always thought they were saying tadow. Guess I missed the T-shirts...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Inundated said:


> The Frats had the same problem MoJo did with the Hippies - a lack of sense of humor. E&J really blew that whole bit about the sign on the roller coaster out of shape. "They LIED to us! We can play that kind of game!" Hah!
> 
> Gawd bless it, BJ and/or Tyler was darn near chuckling when he gave Eric and/or Jeremy the impression that he'd already seen the sign. (Sorry, I can't remember which one was which on the roadblock for either team.) Heck, he could barely keep a straight face!
> 
> And like MoJo before them, Eric & Jeremy used the occasion to ramp up a joke into full scale TAR warfare. Hey, whatever works for them, I guess, but it didn't.


I didn't see it that way at all. Eric looked like he was about to laugh while Jeremy was giving them a hard time about it. I don't think they were serious about it.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

TheDewAddict said:


> I don't know why, but I don't like the Hippies. I started out liking them, but I grew to dislike them. I don't think they're really hippies so much as they act like hippies to get attention. Maybe it's that I read all the recaps at TWOP, and Miss Ali really doesn't like them. That probably influenced me..


I don't know why Miss Ali had such a problem with them. I think she assigned motives to them that they never had. I don't think they walked into a room thinking how cool they were and that everyone should pay attention to them. They are just kooky guys with a lot of energy, and they had fun along the way.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

hefe said:


> And actually, I got the vibe that she was offended by it, but couldn't really say anything since they were begging for money.


Seemed that way to me too. Sort of a, "yeah, we all look like Janet Jackson huh?" kinda attitude. She did say something like "Yeah, if it's that funny, give us some money".


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

marksman said:


> I didn't get that at all. They were disappointed because they did not win... They were competitive, and they lost, and so they were upset about it. Can't really see anything wrong with that.


I would have been happy if any of the three teams had won, but I was pulling for the hippies over the nonFrat boys. The couple of times they came in second instead of first in the various legs they were genuinely pissed about it. Phil even called them on it once saying something along the lines of "Come on. you just finished second. You should be happy."


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Did that guy actually pat Ray's behind? Or was I seeing things?


I think the guy meant to pat Ray's back. But Ray's at least a foot taller than the average Japanese man, so where the guy expected Ray's back to be, was Ray's "back".


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

Did anyone else notice Monica's scowl when they first panned the contestants after the Hippies won? God, I wish someone would Cagney her with a grapefruit.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dvdapex said:


> Did anyone else notice Monica's scowl when they first panned the contestants after the Hippies won? God, I wish someone would Cagney her with a grapefruit.


 :up:


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> I don't know why Miss Ali had such a problem with them. I think she assigned motives to them that they never had. I don't think they walked into a room thinking how cool they were and that everyone should pay attention to them. They are just kooky guys with a lot of energy, and they had fun along the way.


Miss Alli's had problems with teams before, in past seasons, who tried to do "wacky things to play to the camera". I think she even had problems with Jon and Al (clowns, TAR4 I believe), until later in the season when she started to like them.

I can see where she'd be put off by BJ & Tyler, and I don't think there's far to go for them to rub someone the wrong way with their antics (the jumping on the cars bit early in the season was a bit much even for me).

But I learned to accept their acting out because of their overall great attitude both towards other contestants and towards locals - even with their "pizza pie" routine in Italy, you can tell they were just acting up and actually liked the folks there.

And because underneath all of that showiness, I believe they're genuinely decent guys...so that tipped the scale for me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ccouger said:


> Didn't Ray and Yolanda also give BJ and Tyler some cash the first time they finished last in the previous non-elim? Or maybe I'm thinking of Fran and Berry. Might have been both teams, now that I think about it. The Frats gave them an IOU in that round, and MoJo gave them nothing, which set up the future yielding issue.


Yeah they did and they Yolanda gave them some pants the second time as well.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Miss Alli's had problems with teams before, in past seasons, who tried to do "wacky things to play to the camera". I think she even had problems with Jon and Al (clowns, TAR4 I believe), until later in the season when she started to like them.
> 
> I can see where she'd be put off by BJ & Tyler, and I don't think there's far to go for them to rub someone the wrong way with their antics (the jumping on the cars bit early in the season was a bit much even for me).
> 
> ...


Or maybe this person who calls herself "Miss Ali" and has a thread called "Show Miss Ali Some Love" is projecting herself on the hippies and interpretting their personalities as something other than genuine decency and having fun in a race when most people are miserable and arrogant.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> Or maybe this person who calls herself "Miss Ali" and has a thread called "Show Miss Ali Some Love" is projecting herself on the hippies and interpretting their personalities as something other than genuine decency and having fun in a race when most people are miserable and arrogant.


If memory serves, Miss Ali also had a real hate on for Rupert on Survivor. Rupert was probably one of the most popular reality whores ever, but that didn't cut any slack with her.

Add one more vote from me for the hippies.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Or maybe this person who calls herself "Miss Ali" and has a thread called "Show Miss Ali Some Love" is projecting herself on the hippies and interpretting their personalities as something other than genuine decency and having fun in a race when most people are miserable and arrogant.


You won't have much of an argument from me on this one. She does have an well-defined and larger-than-normal ego.

I've tried being nice to her, but the nose-up-in-the-air routine and the "elitism" of TWoP wears on you after a few years. Umm, Linda? News flash...IT'S JUST A WEBSITE ABOUT TELEVISION.

The hippies are the automatic personality type which engages her Snark Meter. It's not "cool" for her to like them.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Inundated said:


> You won't have much of an argument from me on this one. She does have an well-defined and larger-than-normal ego.
> 
> I've tried being nice to her, but the nose-up-in-the-air routine and the "elitism" of TWoP wears on you after a few years. Umm, Linda? News flash...IT'S JUST A WEBSITE ABOUT TELEVISION.
> 
> The hippies are the automatic personality type which engages her Snark Meter. It's not "cool" for her to like them.


Yeah, kinda like SOME people around here when it comes to Boston Rob...


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey guys... I missed the finale episode last week during a move, anyone willing to burn a copy? Really, really appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What a great finale!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

SDTivoJoe said:


> Hey guys... I missed the finale episode last week during a move, anyone willing to burn a copy? Really, really appreciate any help. Thanks.


Anyone who wants a copy of the last episode, PM me your name and adress. I'll start the download to the PC right now.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

*TTOW Explained.....Finally!*

Hey, I got e-mail from Tyler.

I had sent the following (to the e-mail address on his website: [email protected]



> Tyler,
> 
> Congrats on the win! My wife and I were rooting for you all along. We loved the way you and BJ ran the race. Nice sometimes get to finish first.
> 
> ...


He replied back this morning:



> Hey Jeffrey,
> 
> Thanks for the support! It's been a fun and wild ride. *TTOW means "goodtimes" in Chinese*. Best of luck with everything you're up to.
> 
> Tyler


Cool!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> *TTOW Explained.....Finally!*


Um...



jenhudson said:


> I watched an interview show (Finish Line?) streaming on CBS and they asked BJ and Tyler what TTOW meant and they basically said it meant whatever you wanted--one said he liked to think it was "good times" in Chinese and the other said "good times" in Japanese.


Although I admit getting an email from him is much cooler.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, he probably was a little busy what with winning a million dollars and having to do all those interviews and all. LOL


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> Um...


Sorry for the Smeek.....I stopped reading the thread and didn't search.........


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Um...
> 
> Although I admit getting an email from him is much cooler.


He wrote me back too...

Hey Mike

Thanks for the support. It's been a fun and wild ride for me and BJ. Best of luck with all your adventures!

Tyler

On 5/18/06, Mike Davis wrote:
As a fellow Bay Areaian, I congratulate you on the win. You guys
were the best team ever! My buddy and I are applying for the next
season and I can only hope we would be as well mannered and decent as
you guys. You deserved it!!

Mike Davis


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Phil's blog is updated with the final leg.

Hey! I'm jealous...who loves Phil and TAR like WE do?


> The Race is back on track. More miles, more exotic locations, great challenges-- everything that Race fans love. This year I had time to make it to the Television Without Pity party after the finale. It is always a big night, but this year seemed to have more enthusiasm than ever. In two hours I only made it about 15 feet from the front door. These are people who love the Race with an undying passion. The place was packed with Race alumni and our hard core fansall part of the extended Race family. A huge thank you to everyone for their continued support, there is no show without you. We will be back in the fall with Race 10, everything you expect and moreand a great new time slot.
> 
> In the meantime remember, "The World is Waiting for You!"


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Phil's blog is updated with the final leg.
> 
> Hey! I'm jealous...who loves Phil and TAR like WE do?


You know he was typing that with his eyebrow raised, too.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Phil's blog is updated with the final leg.
> 
> Hey! I'm jealous...who loves Phil and TAR like WE do?


TWoP holds a post-race party every season...and Phil, from what I've read, usually makes it to the party (as do several racers). This isn't his first one.

Since I'm apparently Not Good Enough to join the elite at TWoP, I can only read about it. Maybe we need to hold our own party after TAR10...

(I know I'm gonna regret typing those words!)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> TWoP holds a post-race party every season...and Phil, from what I've read, usually makes it to the party (as do several racers). This isn't his first one.
> 
> Since I'm apparently Not Good Enough to join the elite at TWoP, I can only read about it. Maybe we need to hold our own party after TAR10...
> 
> (I know I'm gonna regret typing those words!)


Party at Inundated's House!!!

I'm sure we can convince HWSNBN to make an appearance...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Party at Inundated's House!!!
> 
> I'm sure we can convince HWSNBN to make an appearance...


Hey, if we could nab Phil and at least some other former racers without crazy blue hair and a penchant for shoving their spouse, I might do it. Of course, I have no idea where I'll be living at the end of TAR10...

TWoP seems to have cornered the post-race party, though. I still think Miss Alli has something against me...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Hey, if we could nab Phil and at least some other former racers without crazy blue hair and a penchant for shoving their spouse, I might do it. Of course, I have no idea where I'll be living at the end of TAR10...
> 
> TWoP seems to have cornered the post-race party, though. I still think Miss Alli has something against me...


screw her.

I'll bring the Heineken Light! :up:


----------

